
Mouthwash Cancels Out Key Benefits of Exercise - lnguyen
https://gizmodo.com/mouthwash-cancels-out-key-benefits-of-exercise-1837900607
======
kgin
> chlorhexidine

Pretty much guarantee almost nobody is using chlorhexidine mouthwash for
kicks. This is not listerine-level stuff. This is what you use when you have a
very severe gum problem.

~~~
copperx
I'm one of the few. I mix a few drops of Hibiclens in 30ml of water to make my
own mouthwash after suspecting halitosis.

Needless to say, it wasn't a smart idea, as this study shows.

